# Office 365 >  >  All doc files are opening in wordpad, after intalling office 365

## Vivian Carlos

ALL OTHER office applications are working fine.. excel and powerpoint..
but all word file are opening in wordpad. how to repair.

----------


## JosephP

perhaps this: http://community.office365.com/en-us.../t/159937.aspx

----------


## Vivian Carlos

Hi jospeh..

works great.. now I can open my files in word also.. thanks..

----------

